# Need a 120mm fan for Dell Dimension E520



## suarezian (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a cpu fan for my Dell Dimension E520. I really like this one Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com . But I'm not sure if the pin will fit my mb or not. Here are some pics of my fan slot in the mb and the connector of my current fan.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

suarezian said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a cpu fan for my Dell Dimension E520. I really like this one Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com . But I'm not sure if the pin will fit my mb or not. Here are some pics of my fan slot in the mb and the connector of my current fan.



you need cpu fan or cabinet fan?
for cabinet fan, get coolermaster extra flow.


----------



## suarezian (Jan 28, 2014)

There is only one fan in my cpu and that is the cpu fan.


----------



## suarezian (Jan 29, 2014)

Bumpw


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2014)

cpu fan is not just fan but an entire unit called cpu cooler(the block with fan on top above processor).just a fan is a cabinet fan which simply fits in provided ventilation spaces in a cabinet.don't confuse cpu(aka processor) with cabinet(in which motherboard & all other components fits).


----------



## suarezian (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes. Mine is the cpu fan which is a 120mm fan which sits beside the processor.  The fan gets too noisy when I play games or when the cpu is too high. So I need another fan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2014)

post a pic of your cpu fan.also check out the images of a cpu cooler(search cpu cooler in google).


----------



## suarezian (Jan 29, 2014)

View attachment 13425 View attachment 13424

See, here are some pics. This video might also help you in finding the fan. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwWNLp35GEo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

now i understand after watching part 2:
Dimension E520 part 2 cleanout and cooling mod - YouTube
it is dell's unique design of using a cabinet fan as cpu fan.real heat sink/cpu fan is different from the setup used in this dell.it was also explained in part 1(video you posted) why the design of dell is not efficient because of open space between heatsink & outer cover.i don't think replacing 120mm fan(reviewer said it may even be bigger than 120mm) would help much.what temps are you getting anyway?btw all fans produce more noise when rotating at full speed.


----------



## suarezian (Jan 30, 2014)

When the temps get to above 70, my fan gives competition to an airplane. It's that noisy. I want to install an LED fan instead of the normal one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

then get the fan you selected.however i still suggest cleaning the fan & reapplying thermal paste first to see if it helps.btw LED fan is not some special type of fan,it is just cabinet fan with glowing led light.


----------



## suarezian (Jan 30, 2014)

So can i proceed and buy the fan? I liked LED cuz it looks cool. So will the power connector fit my mb?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

your mobo has a 5pin header for fan which is unusual.since i don't see any 3 pin fan header in pics you have to connect the fan directly to psu using molex to 3 pin adapter which according to flipkart review is provided by coolermaster.note that when fan is directly connected to psu it will always run at maximum speed no matter what the temps are unlike mobo connector which controls the speed of fan based on temps.this means that fan will make more noise but it should be less than your current fan.


----------



## suarezian (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks. Also, can you tell me whether an i3 processor will work with my mobo or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2014)

processors comes in different generations & each generation needs different types of mobo based on processor socket type.currently core i series is at 4th generation.1st & 2nd generation core i processors are discontinued & 3rd generation is ending.2nd & 3rd generation can work with same mobo but 4th gen needs new type of mobo.read wikipedia for intel processors socket type & supported motherboard types.

dell dimension E520 has pentium 4/pentium D/core2duo processor which are very old so obviously i3 will not work.

download this to get detailed system info as it will help in future:
Download Speccy 1.25.674 - FileHippo.com


----------



## suarezian (Feb 1, 2014)

I am getting an i3 processor for a cheap price. Its a 2nd gen i3. Thats all i know. Hope it works


----------

